
Robotics Could Wipe Out 5.1M Jobs - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2016/01/21/robotics-could-wipe-out-5-1-million-jobs/
======
haxbot
Overly paranoid... I believe the person who could make robots able to wipe out
5.1M jobs is the one that creates 10M new jobs.

